# Full size werewolf 2010 props.



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there,

For a quite a few years now i wanted to do a full size werewolf to put in my halloween display. With the free time i got this year i decided the give it a shot.

I decide to use the following black bear taxidermy form as a base for the top part of my werewolf and i will build my own legs and bottom torso.










The form was ordered from http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com 
I've also ordered from there the glass eyes and some leds to light up the eyes.

for the fur i will use some of the http://www.nftech.com faucx fur.
It's expensif but i will only use it in some area like the head and chest.
I will dress my werewolf with some distressed clothing and uncovered part in less visible area will be covered with some cheaper faux fur.

Here's some pictures of the faux fur sample i got for free from NFT.



















more to come as soon i received my material.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow that is a very ambitious project! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Van ****'s web site!

I'm really looking forward to seeing how you progress on this piece. You have an excellent start with the base and fur already.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great idea. Can't wait to see how this develops...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool project!

It may not be a problem with the dark colors, but try to avoid having the NFT fur in sunlight for too long. My industry buddy told me it likes to turn greenish


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a feeling this thing is going to be amazing!! I love how you're going about it! Have fun and keep us posted!


----------



## Hyprosick (Jul 13, 2010)

how did you get free samples from them? I only see the sample pack and thats $75. But cant wait to see more of it. Post progress pics when you can


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh this is going to be SO cool! I've been wanting to build an animatronic werewolf forever but it hasn't worked out unfortunately! Please post lots of pictures!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks like a very cool project for sure. I have wondered just how good the taxidermy forms would be for something like this. I will be looking for update pictures.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Great idea. Would be cool if you could mix up a bunch of parts from other animal forms, but would get pricey too. looking forward to the final project.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Hyprosick, 
To get the free samples I siply emailed them and ask them if they have any pictures of the faux fur. They replied the next day saying that the way they work is that you tell them wich faux fur you are interested in and they ship you a sample.(4 days delivery in montreal). They always ship sample first when you order, this is there way of doing business.

They've ask me for puroletter numbers but after me telling them that i dont have one they've simply send them to me with no fee's. Great service so far.

The sample pack they are selling at 75.00$ is a samples pack that includes every samples.

The good thing is even if the sample they sent are small they could still be usefull.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Just received the taxidermy form this morning, looks great but is too small a bit.

i will have to make it bigger (wider) in some way. i'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

What an amazing project. I can't wait to watch the progress on this. Oh to have such talent lol.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhhh...I can't wait to see the progress on this I've been wanting to do something like this...Good luck.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a great idea to use the Taxidermy form. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------

